# Mapping of Rome from Stone



## Brian G Turner (May 15, 2004)

Progress has been made in piecing together the Forma Urbis Romae, a map of Rome carved into stone slabs about AD 210 but later broken into fragments.   Measuring 18m by 14m, it was originally hung in the Templum Pacis, one of the ancient city's major public landmarks. 

  The map was remarkably accurate but researchers looking for new sites to excavate in Rome had only managed to fit back together a few of the pieces. 

  A Stanford University computer program is now being used to aid restoration.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3659501.stm


----------

